# Costa Blanca mountain walking



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Having enjoyed our first winter continental tour of Spain and Portugal this year we are planning our return for 2013.
We plan to return to the Costa Blanca starting off at Benidorm. We thoroughly enjoyed walking the Sierra Gelada and would like to know if anyone can suggest other walks in the Costa Blanca that can be accessed with a coachbuilt motorhome or sites open in the winter that have good walks from them.
Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I have been researching walking routes a bit further south in the Sierra Espuna and Sierra Nevada, hoping to go there early next year for some walking/cycling. Here are some links if you're interested:Sierra Espuna Click on Red de Senderos Naturales. You can download pdf's and gpx routes. In Spanish, but an English version is available from Oficina Turismo <[email protected]>

Also Trek Sierra Nevada all in English: TSN

Anyone know of good road cycling routes in the area?


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Try this website

http://www.topwalks.net/en/index.htm


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

wug said:


> I have been researching walking routes a bit further south in the Sierra Espuna and Sierra Nevada, hoping to go there early next year for some walking/cycling. Here are some links if you're interested:Sierra Espuna Click on Red de Senderos Naturales. You can download pdf's and gpx routes. In Spanish, but an English version is available from Oficina Turismo <[email protected]>
> 
> Also Trek Sierra Nevada all in English: TSN
> 
> Anyone know of good road cycling routes in the area?


Hi Wug,
We stayed on the campsite at El Berro (Sierra Espuna) about 3 years ago and the walking routes start almost from outside the entrance to the campsite. It's a nice campsite but will not take large units, our van is only 6m long. If you decide to camp there, follow the caravan signs to the site, not the sat-nav as this will take on the back road which is narrow and bendy - we know this from experience. You could cycle on the back roads as long as you enjoy hills  - I'm not a cyclist so i can;t really advise you.

Regards

Christine


----------



## quickweh (Oct 3, 2010)

*Walking Costa Blanca*

Try Benicassim, Denia/Javier and Peniscola, all good for walking with sea views. Check Amazon books for walking guides for this area.


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

*spain and portugal touring*

Great walking in Murcia for the last 2 winters this time going to Valencia but remember to get any maps you need at the map shop at Upton on Severn best selection we have ever seen for Spain Enjoy!! Gerri


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Costa Blanca*

The following publishers have produced walking guides for the Costa Blanca: Cicerone; and Sunflower Books.


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

We have purchased the cicerone book "Costa Blanca Mountain Walks" and also have the Discovery Walking Guides Costa Blanca Mountains map.
One of the biggest questions when you look at the guides etc would be how close you can get to the walks with a motorhome.
My wifes cousin has offered us his villa in the Sierra Mariola mountains near Boccareint, so we are flying down for a week in October.
Hopefully with a hire car we can have a good look around the area and see if we can find some good motorhome areas for when we travel down in Jan/Feb.


----------

